# Shiatsu Massager Props



## joker

Just trying to compile shiatsu powered prop ideas here. Please post any you've done or seen as well.

Thanks

Spooky Sam's Zombie Grave Escape

A Spider victim
Spider Victim Video remix by doubledekn - Photobucket

*^Click image to view video^*

^Click image to view video^

Parts list for Massage to Spider Victim
Shiatsu Massager
2 hinges
Light Chain - 5'
Wood screws
Board 1/2 x 4" x 5'
Chicken wire
Dressing:
Head/Face/Mask
Cloth/Clothing
Spiderweb
Spiders

Northern Touches toxic thrasher
2006Halloween2069.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/2006Halloween2069


----------



## BTH

This is a copy of Spookysams fabulous Zombie Grave Escape. My rendition was a hit at my house last year and it really didn't cost much to build.

Zombie Escape video by indianaholmes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid6.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y220/indianaholmes/100_4185


----------



## Just Whisper

I love this post as I have a massager sitting here waiting for me to give it life. I just can't decide what to build...so many options. I want to see more, more, more....hurry.


----------



## Spooky1

I'd love to make a Zombie Grave Escape, but I haven't had any luck finding a Shiatsu Massager. Where can I find one?


----------



## Monk

pics and video aren't available on my computer here at work.


----------



## Hallowennie315

Spooky1 said:


> I'd love to make a Zombie Grave Escape, but I wasn't having any luck finding a Shiatsu Massager. Where can I find one?


Ya, Spooky1, its hard for me to find one too! At the christmas tree shoppe they have the handheld ones but I don't know if I can do anything with them. Has anyone used the smaller handheld ones?


----------



## joker

Hallowennie315 said:


> Ya, Spooky1, its hard for me to find one too!


Watch for them at garage sales, thrift stores, goodwill, and even on ebay. You might even try craigs list, maybe even put your on ad up looking for them.


----------



## groovie ghoulie

*Shiatsu Massager*

If anyone wants one, I have one (the one they used for the zombie) I can sell, I just became unemployed 3/31 and can use the cash. $10 + shipping.
PM me if interested. Thanks


----------



## spideranne

Here is the thread on the stand-up zombie that madmax did.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3156&highlight=movement

I have the best luck finding these at the local thrift stores, Goodwill, Resale, etc. I've collected about 6 in the last year, usually for only about $5 each.


----------



## joker

spideranne said:


> Here is the thread on the stand-up zombie that madmax did.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3156&highlight=movement
> 
> I have the best luck finding these at the local thrift stores, Goodwill, Resale, etc. I've collected about 6 in the last year, usually for only about $5 each.


Thanks for that post spideranne....I've been looking for one similar that one for a couple weeks now my search is over


----------



## Spooky1

groovie ghoulie said:


> If anyone wants one, I have one (the one they used for the zombie) I can sell, I just became unemployed 3/31 and can use the cash. $10 + shipping.
> PM me if interested. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Just Whisper

I got mine on ebay, but I paid $10.50 for it, free shipping. Which was sad for the seller cuz it cost her $12.00 to mail it to me. I keep looking in local thrift shops, but no luck yet.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I haven't found a reasonable one yet around here. I guess I need to frequent every thrift store I see when I am out on the road.

This is a good thread. I like when there is a thread that compiles info on one type of prop.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Wow, now I'm wondering if I should buy all the ones at the local goodwill here??! When I last went they had about 7 of them just laying around. I bought a few to do the groundbreaker zombie and a few more to use on props I'm trying new stuff on. Eekbay has 'em for $20 on average. I'd buy 'em and offer to sell 'em, but after shipping, it might be cheaper on Eekbay due to sellers usually shipping for free.


----------



## eanderso13

I'd love to add one of these props this year. seems like a really good bang for the buck, time and effort... And I never thought of the spider victim prop using one! That is great!!


----------



## eanderso13

Ok, what about the rotating foot massagers?








Any one used these for props? Do they modify similarly? I found about 8 or them near me for $20 each but didn't buy them because I'm not sure they would be useful...


----------



## joker

eanderso13 said:


> Ok, what about the rotating foot massagers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one used these for props? Do they modify similarly? I found about 8 or them near me for $20 each but didn't buy them because I'm not sure they would be useful...


If you could find a way to attach to it I don't see why it wouldn't work for something.

Here's another zombie powered shiatsu http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13037&highlight=massager by daveo1101 here on hauntforum

Floyd 2008 :: MOV00979.flv video by daveo1101 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid75.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid75.photobucket.com/albums/i294/daveo1101/Floyd%202008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i294/daveo1101/Floyd%202008/MOV00979


----------



## halloween71

I want one of those standing zombies.


----------



## halloween71

anyone know the pvc pipe frame diminsions on daveo1101?


----------



## The Watcher

This is a pirate clown from my circus last year.










Then I turned him into this zombie for my graveyard this year.



This is my King Grave Grabber.



This is my King Grave Grabber.


----------



## groovie ghoulie

Hey Watcher, 
Waay Cool! Any way to get a better look at the attachment to the massager?The "pirates" pants covered it too much. Also where did you get the zombie head? Again very cool, and by cool, I mean creepy!


----------



## The Watcher

groovie ghoulie said:


> Hey Watcher,
> Waay Cool! Any way to get a better look at the attachment to the massager?The "pirates" pants covered it too much. Also where did you get the zombie head? Again very cool, and by cool, I mean creepy!


Most of the Clown photos I have taken off, since I redid it. This is the Zombie. They were about the same. But With the clown I used both side of the Shiatsu. If I were to build another standing prop with one. I would just drive a piece of rebar in the ground, let one leg go on it. Then put the other one on the Shiatsu. It will give you more movement. I did use the pvc slip joints in the clown frame, like you would for a slinger. That way the arms swing back and fourth with the movement. That worked really well. You could do a Jason or Meyers and they would be swinging what ever blade you choose for them. Hope this helps.


----------



## bobzilla

I see those Shiatsu Massagers at the flea market every weekend !
I guess I should start picking some up 
Thanks everyone for posting all this cool stuff !


----------



## BTH

I just did a search for "massager" on craigslist in my area and got a couple hits. Around $10 - $12 EACH. You might try "shiatsu" as a seach word also. There are a ton of them out there. You could also post for a shiatsu in the wanted section. I would bet you would get a bunch of responses. Nobody actually uses these for what they're intended for, do they????


----------



## joker

BTH said:


> I just did a search for "massager" on craigslist in my area and got a couple hits. Around $10 - $12 EACH. You might try "shiatsu" as a seach word also. There are a ton of them out there. You could also post for a shiatsu in the wanted section. I would bet you would get a bunch of responses. Nobody actually uses these for what they're intended for, do they????


You mean they weren't meant to be given as a christmas gift to someone so they could turn around donate it to goodwill or put in a garage sale for a home haunter to purchase at a discount?


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

Those are really sweet, and not too hard to build for those of us that dont have air compressors. I need to start hunting some of these down. I was pretty happy with my static stuff but the movement is too cool, esp. the zombies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

joker said:


> You mean they weren't meant to be given as a christmas gift to someone so they could turn around donate it to goodwill or put in a garage sale for a home haunter to purchase at a discount?


LOL, joker, along with those personal foot baths


----------



## halloween71

Got another off ebay for 20 free ship.I love mad max's zombie also.I may do his.


----------



## halloween71

Watcher love your ground zombie.Did the clown ones (standing ones) work ok.I need some life size figures and a standing zombie would be perfect.Also where did you get the mask?


----------



## Northern Touch

hey wow haven't seen that video in awhile haven't been around been so busy tring to get the Haunt Biz up and ready for are 2nd year in our local mall had huge ###'s last years and hoping for even more this year but I do have a few more masager props I could post here...
Donovanville06057.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/Donovanville06057


----------



## The Watcher

halloween71 said:


> Watcher love your ground zombie.Did the clown ones (standing ones) work ok.I need some life size figures and a standing zombie would be perfect.Also where did you get the mask?


I got up the mourning before Halloween at 5am. Well I was waiting for the store to open I took stuff that was laying around and built the Clown in about a hour. He was to stiff at first. So I cut the pvc on the lower body out, Wrapped duct tape around to hold the body together. I connect the head to one arm. So the head would rock back and fourthabout 2 to 3 inches as the arm swings back and fourth. The body turned side ways some and went back and fourth about 7 inches. He really looked like he was dancing. I didn't have a lot of time to play with him. But I was happy with him. He was in my circus tent with the fun house mirrors, a spinning floor room, and A magic mirror, where kids got candy and adults got jello shooters. We had that techno clown music playing in there so he fit right in. But my graveyard needed help, that is why I made him a zombie. I got the mask off ebay. But I would certainly build another full standing prop. but you can get a better movement by puting one leg over a piece of rebar. That will hold up the prop and act as a swivel. Then put the other over one side of the Shiatsu. You will have to play with it, but isn't that half the fun of building a prop.I am getting ready to build a spider with moving legs. He is massager prop also. I'll post him when he is finished. Hope this helps. Also you can use a security light with a screw in socket to run these so they only come on when people are close. That can add some scare factor to these props.


----------



## daveo1101

Here's my standing Shiatsu zombie "Floyd"


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Here is the one I did last year for 2008. Pretty much same as Spooky Sam just still the movement is not as good.


----------



## joker

Mine is similar to daveo1101, but I positioned my massager closer to the waist.


----------



## halloween71

Can you post how to's for the waist one pleassssse.


----------



## halloween71

steveshauntedyard said:


> Here is the one I did last year for 2008. Pretty much same as Spooky Sam just still the movement is not as good.
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWvb-52Duxo




I


----------



## halloween71

I don't know why it is not showing my entire post I will copy and paste the remainder.


I like the movement!I built one this year and my movement is fast.I want to do a slower one.
The movement gives variety.Hence different props.


----------



## joker

halloween71 said:


> Can you post how to's for the waist one pleassssse.


I did take any pics of the build because it was so similar to others I've seen. Using the pics that daveo1101 posted you'd basically make the lower support pipe shorter and the the upper body longer. I used 1" galvanized and 2 floor flanges for the support and hid that inside the right leg.

My armature is very similar in that the right (swinging arm) is just a capped off piece of PVC with wire going through it and the same on the shoulder connection. It just freely swings. The left arm is rigid and stuck straight out.

Shoot me a pm if you need any help. I may be building another in a couple weeks so I'll document the process for those interested.


----------



## halloween71

Thanks so much I may pm you when I do one like this.


----------



## joker

halloween71 said:


> Thanks so much I may pm you when I do one like this.


Your welcome!

Here's a basic sketch for my armature and massager location.


----------



## morgan8586

Here is a photo of one I made two years ago. Still works great.

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l120/morgan8586/scan0001-3.jpg


----------



## tot13

Joker,
I want to bring a few of my body bags to life using this idea of your's. How did you attach the wire/cord from the board to the massager posts to keep it from continuously wrapping/tightening around the posts?



joker said:


> Just trying to compile shiatsu powered prop ideas here. Please post any you've done or seen as well.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Spooky Sam's Zombie Grave Escape
> 
> A Spider victim
> 
> 
> *^Click image to view video^*
> 
> ^Click image to view video^
> 
> Parts list for Massage to Spider Victim
> Shiatsu Massager
> 2 hinges
> Light Chain - 5'
> Wood screws
> Board 1/2 x 4" x 5'
> Chicken wire
> Dressing:
> Head/Face/Mask
> Cloth/Clothing
> Spiderweb
> Spiders
> 
> Northern Touches toxic thrasher
> http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/?action=view&current=2006Halloween2069.flv


----------



## joker

Actually this isn't my prop just one I found online. I plan on doing one of these this year, but haven't got a round to it. Just off the top of my head you could probably use a small piece of PVC and attach the wire/cord to it so that it would continuously slip around the post. A loose knot/loop at the end might work as well.


----------



## joker

Here's my next shiatsu project:
Psycho (shiatsu) Sam









Using this as inspiration:









Here's a link to the discussion thread.


----------



## GothicCandle

ohhhh this thread is geting me to want to build something....ive never seen one of those at a garage sale or anything though...


----------



## tot13

GothicCandle said:


> ohhhh this thread is geting me to want to build something....ive never seen one of those at a garage sale or anything though...


In the last 3-ish months, I have picked up 4 of them from Goodwill for $4, $4, $6, and $10. I don't have many yard sales in my area and I came up empty at the flea market. Based on postings on this forum, they seem to be more plentiful in some areas; you just have to start looking. The massagers seem to be the perfect starter prop for newbies like me; they're reasonably easy to work with, very cheap (considering), and very versatile. I hope you're able to locate some of them.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

*were to find messagers*



Spooky1 said:


> I'd love to make a Zombie Grave Escape, but I haven't had any luck finding a Shiatsu Massager. Where can I find one?


I found two last week at Goodwill. Two different stores one was $5 and one was $8. You just have to keep an eye out. The first one I found at a garage sale for $2


----------



## joker

steveshauntedyard said:


> I found two last week at Goodwill. Two different stores one was $5 and one was $8. You just have to keep an eye out. The first one I found at a garage sale for $2


I've bought 4 and never paid more than $4 for one. As others mentioned keep an eye out at good will, thrift stores, garage sales. When you're talking halloween with friends and family be sure and tell them what your looking for. You never know what some people have hiding in their closets :smilevil:


----------



## tot13

joker said:


> I've bought 4 and never paid more than $4 for one. As others mentioned keep an eye out at good will, thrift stores, garage sales. When you're talking halloween with friends and family be sure and tell them what your looking for. You never know what some people have hiding in their closets :smilevil:


"One's man's trash . . .". My friends laugh when I tell them I'll take such-and-such off their hands because they were going to throw it away. I scavenge for things that I don't necessarily have an immediate use for because I _think_ it could be used for something in the future. My wife hates my hobby.

BTW Joker, I've punted on the massager for the body bag. I'm going with a wiper motor now. I've mentioned that I get mine from the salvage yard and I have a few with all the linkages(?) still intact. I took a couple of them off, rearranged the remaining one, and I think I'm good to go. I was just getting ready to rebuild the "torso" portion to accommodate the larger mechanism.


----------



## Creep Cringle

90% of the stuff I get is from Curbies. I get it right before it goes in the garbage truck.


----------



## Joiseygal

This is my shiatsu massager prop. This idea was from Joker's inspiration. I was thinking making this prop into a Psycho clown for this years haunt. Anyway here is the video:





I also wanted to add my Shiatsu Massager Walker Prop:


----------



## hpropman

Here is mine based on the spooky sam one.




























Halloween 2009 :: S6000732.flv video by jmalt31 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v147/jmalt31/Halloween%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v147/jmalt31/Halloween%202009/S6000732


----------



## lewlew

hpropman, I think our massager props were separated at birth!!










http://www.youtube.com/user/crawfordforester#p/u/4/KBM3ehdfzXw


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...thats funny they do look like twins! They both turned out great! I think I will have to make one of these eventually. I just have to find more shiatsu massagers.


----------



## hpropman

lewlew said:


> hpropman, I think our massager props were separated at birth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/crawfordforester#p/u/4/KBM3ehdfzXw


LOL - I think so - My twin wanted your twin to know that he was born 6 minutes earlier than your twin so that makes him older.  But he would also like very much to see his little brother again!

Props, they say the darn-est things. LOL


----------



## Volscalkur

LOL @the twins! Congratulations on the family reunion! :smileton:

I never knew there were so many awesome things you could do with shiatsu massagers!
(in fact I didn't even know what a shiatsu was until I read about them on here!) I will definitely have to keep an eye out for them at the thrift stores I frequent! Now I'm all inspired, gotta finish up my zombie prop and get started on the next project! :xbones:
Thanks for posting all the great examples!


----------



## Allen H

I purchased a fright props octopus and mounted it on a shiatsu massager with the motor arms down. It has a great movement, the front tentacles are high enough that they wave a bit.


----------



## madmomma

OK, so now I have ANOTHER prop to add to my growing Halloween Project List Binder! Since I have my LEDs (Thanks, Vlad), wiper motors, power pack & prop accessories...all I need for for now is the massager. I'm keeping my eyes peeled :eeketon: for curbie, garage sale and thrift store finds as well as craigslist. Guess I better set a budget!


----------



## abner135

*Shiatsu Twins*

I did this one over the weekend, You can shorten the shoulder and make the kiss and call it Love and hate Here link


----------



## tot13

abner135 said:


> I did this one over the weekend, You can shorten the shoulder and make the kiss and call it Love and hate Here link
> 
> YouTube- Shiatsu twins


LOL, I love this! I've been collecting pics of conjoined twin skeletons for a project I had planned for 2011, but I may get my twins this year! Congrats on a very original twist (lol) to the massager prop list.


----------



## hpropman

Hey those are great I love the idea. You can give each one a black eye and then a lipstick kiss on one the red guy.


----------



## Murdock

Just picked two up at Goodwill. Got them for $2.50 and $4.99. I'm thrilled to find so many cool ideas for them. I'm new to prop building, but I knew that had to be good for something lol.


----------



## halloween71

abner135 that is a nice prop.Very funny.


----------



## Jan

I'm using a shiatsu motor to make hands of a witch move in a smooth motion over a crystal ball (or cauldron--don't know which yet). 

I attached costume witch hands ($15 latex glove-things open at the palm) to poles (reinforced cardboard tubes from a hanger), which I duct-taped to the top of the foam-covered massager knobs. To the back of the massager unit I taped coat-hanger wire twisted into two loops. The tops of the loops are level with the poles, and I stuck one pole through each, after playing around with the placement (high/low, left/right) to see what worked best to keep the hands where I want them.

I'll post a photo when I'm done, but it seems to be working okay so far (knock on wood)...


----------



## Just Whisper

Jan, can't wait to see.

Here is my shiatsu prop. Not officially set up yet, but a quick video.

Grave Grabber :: grave grabber video by Just_Whisper - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, JW, he looks like something out of a demented lunatic asylum!


----------



## hpropman

JW you are impressing me this year with the quality and the technology you are starting to use in your props. Nicely done! again!


----------



## Otaku

I think that's the first Grave Grabber that I've seen with two arms. I love the motion, and he's really well-dressed for his part in your haunt! Most impressive, JW!


----------



## Just Whisper

Roxy, Hprop, Otaku... Thank you so much. It makes my day when my peers whose work I also greatly admire give me such sincere and wonderful compliments. I be smiling, mon!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Wish I had one. Just came up with an idea tonight of using it inside a cauldron with one shaft controlling the stirring and the other with a critter or ghoul sticking out of the pot struggling to get out. If anyone else wants to run with that I'd love to see the outcome.


----------

